

Ask HN: Techniques for achieving *flow* - newsisan

Basically, how do you get back on task after a break? E.g getting straight into work when you start, straight into the next task when you finish something?<p>I tried using an alarm that went off every 15 minutes, not so successful - pulling out my Ethernet cable works pretty well though.
======
swah
After the first pomodoro, the other pomodoros are easier. For me the difficult
is to start!

